# Speedo problem



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

1900 GXE, auto
Speedo sometimes does not work.
Sometimes it jumps around.
Sometimes works just fine.
Suggestions???


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

VSS.


----------



## abunai (Aug 2, 2003)

I had a spare cluster, so I swapped speedo heads.
Working fine now.
I'll see how hard it would be to resolder the old head


----------

